# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 4 /1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير ..


مع حالة الطقس لليوم 



 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأثنن 04/01/1431  الموافق 21/12/2009

رياح جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية على مناطق غرب  المملكة يصحب ذلك إرتفاع في درجات الحرارة وارطوبة ورؤية غير جيدة على مناطق جنوب  المملكة تمتد حتى الأجزاء الداخلية لغرب المملكة . وتظهر تشكيلات من السحب على شمال  غرب المملكة والمرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والغربية تتخللها سحب ركامية على مرتفعات  عسير والباحة وجازان.




البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: غربية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15- 35  كم/ساعة قد تصل سرعتها إلى 40 كم/ساعة على الجزء الجنوبي .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


الخليج العربي :


الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 - 40 كم/ساعة  . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*للمرة الثانية وبتكلفة بلغت أكثر من 120 ألف  ريال* *مجموعة محبي أهل البيت يفاجئون زوارهم بضريح الإمام الحسين  والتل الزينبي*


*تقرير :معصومة  المقرقش* 



 *تشهد قرية القديح التابعة  لمحافظة القطيف نشاطا لافتا هذه الأيام بعد النجاح الذي حققته مجموعة محبي أهل  البيت العام الماضي في تجسيد ضريح الإمام الحسين عليه السلام , بينما يمارس سكانها  الذين يقدر عددهم بحوالى  أكثر من 44 ألف  نسمة  طقوس ذكرى  عاشوراء.*

*ويقول  أحد المسؤولين في مجموعة محبي أهل البيت كانت فكرة إقامة ضريح الإمام الحسين عليه السلام العام  الماضي لمجموعة من الشباب والبالغ عددهم 6 وهم (أبو مريم ، أبو محمد ، أبو حسن ،  أبو صالح ، أبو زهرة ، أبو زينب ) , مشيرا إلى أن التبرعات كانت من فاعليين للخير  ويملكون مزرعة جعلت لإقامة الضريح .*

*ويضيف :  " ومن ابرز زوار المشروع العام الماضي كانت قناة الزهراء ، قناة 14 ، وتغطية كامله  من منتدى قديحيات وبعض من الرواديد والشعراء من الداخل والخارج "  .*

* ويبين أن مشروع هذا العام سيكون مجسم ضريح  الإمام الحسين عليه السلام  , والتل  الزينبي والذي استغرق بناءه 4 أشهر , بالإضافة إلى قبور أئمة البقيع ,وشجرة اسماء  شهداء الطف,  وأن الاستعدادات بدأت من قبل ثمانية شهور في شهر صفر 1430هـ , وكان  عدد الكوادر 6 أشخاص فقط , لافتا إلى أهم الصعوبات التي واجهتهم كانت ضيق الوقت  ونقص الأيدي العاملة.*

*ويتابع  قائلا : " لا يقتصر المشروع على بناء الاضرحه بل يوجد فعاليات كثيرة ومنها ( قراءات  نسائية حسينية ، مضيف أم البنين ، العزاء القطيفي/عزاء المسيرات ، عزاء الزنجيل  الذي يرأسه حسين اليتيم ، موكب الزينبيات للبراعم  ).*

*ويوضح  أن زوار العام الماضي اقترحوا بوضع مجسم لضريح أبو الفضل العباس عليه السلام, حيث  كان مستوى التفاعل مع المشروع بغاية القوة, وتوقعوا هذا العام أن يكون التفاعل أكثر  من السابق , وأن تكلفة المشروع بلغت مايقارب أكثر 120 ألف ريال  .*

*يشار  إلى أن الصوتيات مقدمة من مصطفى القصّير , وفرحة مية , و الحسن صاحب مركز أنظمة  الصوتية ( القطيف – البحاري) وبمشاركة موكب أهل البيت ، الأمام علي عليه السلام ،  الزنجيل ، الزينبيات ( براعم )ومن كشافة وتنظيم   كشافة الإمام السجاد عليه السلام ، والمضايف – أم البنين ، أحباب  الله.*


 *موفقين يااارب*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انطلاق أول شاحنة محملة بتبرعات لـ  «منكوبي جدة»


انطلقت مساء أول من أمس، من محافظة القطيف، شاحنة تحمل تبرعات إلى منكوبي «كارثة  جدة»، بعد حملة نفذتها جمعية «شباب المستقبل» بالتعاون مع جمعيتي «العطاء النسائية»  و»القطيف الخيرية»، تحت عنوان «الجسد الواحد». وشارك في الحملة التي انطلقت  إلكترونياً، متبرعون من مختلف محافظات المنطقة الشرقية. فيما يترقب منظمو الحملة  إرسال أربع شاحنات أخرى خلال الأيام المقبلة.
وقال رئيس الجمعية عبدالله السعد في تصريح إلى «الحياة»: «كانت الشاحنة محملة  بعدد من المواد الأساسية، لمساعدة المتضررين من الكارثة، التي حلت بإخوتنا في مدينة  جدة». وأضاف «سيتواصل جمع التبرعات خلال الأسبوع المقبل. وقد تلقينا التبرعات من  جميع مدن المنطقة الشرقية ومحافظاتها. كما أن الشاحنة ستنقل التبرعات التي تم جمعها  في الرياض».
وأشار السعد، إلى «تواصل مستمر» بينهم وبين جمعيات خيرية في جدة، منها جمعية  «الأسر المنتجة»، ليزودوهم بما ينقصهم من مواد أساسية. وقال: «أكثر ما ينقصهم  حالياً هي المواد القرطاسية و المواد الغذائية. وقد زودناهم بالملابس والبطانيات،  والمواد القرطاسية، والعبايات»، مشيراً إلى أن بعض المتبرعين أحضروا أثاث منزل  كامل، إضافة إلى أجهزة حاسب آلي.
بدورها، قالت عضو الحملة أسماء العيد: «بدأنا نستقبل التبرعات من الثالثة عصر  يوم الخميس الماضي، وحتى الثامنة مساءً»، مضيفة إن «الكثيرين ممن يقدمون التبرعات  يرفضون ذكر أسمائهم. وقد فاق عدد العبوات والحقائب التي قمنا بفرزها وتصنيفها حتى  يوم أمس 300، والعدد في ازدياد. كما ان البعض يقوم بإحضار التبرعات مصنفة، بحيث  تكون ملابس الأطفال مفصولة عن الكبار، وأدوات القرطاسية في عبوات منفصلة. وأحضر  البعض ملابس جديدة وبكميات كبيرة، ومقاسات مختلفة»، مشيرة إلى أن عدد المتطوعين  للعمل في الحملة، «خمسة أشخاص، وغالباً ما نخرج من مقر الحملة من دون إكمال العمل،  لكثرة التبرعات».
وأوضح السعد، أن جمعية «شباب المستقبل» تُعد لحملة أخرى، بعد الانتهاء من «الجسد  الواحد»، تهدف إلى «جمع تبرعات لسكان بيوت الصفيح. وقال: «قمنا بتقصي عدد هذه  البيوت في المنطقة الشرقية، وتبين أن العدد يتجاوز 330 منزلاً، وأغلبها في كل من  صفوى وتاروت. ولا زلنا في طور التحقق والبحث». وتعتزم الجمعية إنتاج فيلم وثائقي عن  هذه البيوت مستعينة بأعضائها (250 عضواً)، ومنهم مصورون ومخرجون». وقال: «سيتم عرض  الفيلم مع انطلاق الحملة، التي ستنفذ بالتعاون مع الجمعيات الخيرية في كل مدينة  وبلدة، يوجد فيها بيوت الصفيح»، مشيراً إلى اعتزامهم إطلاق حملة لجمع تبرعات لصالح  المتضررين من حريق القديح.
وعلى رغم أن الجمعية لا تملك مقراً لنشاطاتها، إلا أن السعد أوضح أن المبلغ الذي  سينفق على استئجار المقر، «سيكون أكثر نفعاً لو وضع في عمل خيري، أو التجهيز لحملة  أخرى». وقال: «إن محافظ القطيف عبدالله العثمان، يساند حملات الجمعية. كما حصلنا  على تصريح من فرع الشؤون الاجتماعية في الشرقية». وقال: «قمنا بحملات لجمع الملابس  للفقراء، وأخرى لجمع الكتب والتشجيع على القراءة».


 :noworry:  الله يعطيكم على قد نيتكم انتو قاعدين هنا تجمعو تبرعات لضحايا جده ولمسؤولين هناك


مع بعض السلفيين المتشددين قاعدين يقفلو مساجد الشيعه وحسينياتها وشانين حمله ضد مذهبنا


والمنتسبين له .. موبعيده ولا استغرب لو رجعوكم بتبرعاتكم خائبين منكسرين ..


أو انهم يستلموها وبعدين يحرقوها ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

« الداخلية» تحذر من مجهولين يدّعون جمع تبرعات خيرية


حذرت وزارة الداخلية من بعض الممارسات التي انتشرت في الآونة  الأخيرة في المجتمع حول ادعاء أشخاص جمعهم تبرعات مالية لمشاريع خيرية، ويأتي ذلك  بعد انتشار ظاهرة ورود رسائل نصية عبر الجوال والتي تدعو لجمع التبرعات المالية  لمشاريع خيرية وطلب ايداعها في حسابات بنكية لدى البنوك المحلية وكذلك انتشار ظاهرة  اعلان بعض الاشخاص عن أرقام حساباتهم لاستخدامها في جمع التبرعات دون أخذ موافقة  رسمية من الجهات الاشرافية. وأكدت الوزارة على الجميع من مواطنين ومقيمين التنبه  لمثل هذه الممارسات التي تعد ظاهرة سلبية وذلك خشية استغلالهم من قبل الفئة الضالة  لتمويل عملياتهم أو من قبل ضعاف النفوس لاستغلال أهل الخير من المواطنين والمقيمين  الراغبين في دفع الزكوات والصدقات.


يعني معقول يوصل العبط لدرجة تصديق رسالة جوال
وارسال تبرع على رقم حساب فيها وبدون تأكد  :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الفايز في لقاء مع القيادات التربوية النسائية : 

دمج قطاعي «البنات والبنين» وتـــأنيث الإدارات النســـائية 

200 مدرسة جديدة في المناطق تحت الإنشاء 





أكدت نائب وزير التربية والتعليم للبنات نورة الفايز على اهتمام  الوزارة الكبير بقضية المباني المدرسية، حيث تعمل شركة صينية الآن على إنشاء 200  مدرسة وفق متطلبات الجودة النوعية مع توحيد نماذج المباني المدرسية بين قطاعي  البنين والبنات. كما أكدت النائبة على أن الوزارة ماضية في عملية الدمج بين قطاعي  البنين والبنات مع العمل المستمر على تأنيث الإدارات النسائية, وفق لجان مختصة تسعى  إلى تدوير القيادات النسائية واختيار القيادات ضمن شروط ومعايير تحرص على استثمار  الطاقات الخلاقة في الميدان. 
وكانت الفايز قد اجتمعت امس الاول بعدد من  القيادات النسائية في الجهاز المركزي للإدارة, ضمن سلسلة من اللقاءات الدورية التي  تهدف إلى توثيق التواصل بين الإدارات بهدف تحقيق التكامل والوصول إلى الأهداف  المنشودة على المستويين الإداري والتعليمي. 
وقد قدمت في بداية اللقاء الفايز  شكرها لمنسوبات القطاع النسائي على تعاونهن ودعمهن لتسهيل عملية انتقال الإدارات  إلى المبنى الرئيس الموحد, وانعكاس هذا ايجابيا على سهولة التواصل والتنسيق بين  المركز والأطراف من خلال اختصار الوقت وتلافي تشتت الجهود. وقد نوقش أثناء اللقاء  عدد من المواضيع الحيوية الهامة على رأسها : توحيد الإجراءات المتبعة في الترشيح  للعمل في إدارات العموم المركزية, وتجاوز الازدواجية وتداخل المهام بين الإدارات  النسائية, وبين الإدارات والميدان. 
وأشارت النائب أثناء نقاشها إلى عدد من  المشاريع المستقبلية الطموحة والماضية قدما في الميدان وعلى رأسها مشروع (تطوير)،  حيث نقلت تفاؤل وزير التربية والتعليم بهذا المشروع, ووصفه له بالأجنحة التي ستحلق  بها وزارة التربية والتعليم في سماء الإبداع. 
وفي نهاية اللقاء ـ الذي امتد لما  يقارب الأربع ساعات , متطرقا لكثير من هموم وقضايا الإدارات المركزية ـ شكرت الفايز  الحاضرات, وأكدت على أهمية التواصل وأثره الايجابي على سير العمل. 

ذمج قطاعي البنين والبنات  :weird:  معناه صحيح الخبر اللي سمعناه
انو من ضمن خطط التربيه والتعليم خطة جمع المراحل الابتدائيه
بنين وبنات .. معناها حتى المدرسين والمدرسات رح يكون خلط
حتى في مجال التدريس .. ياحبيبي على هيك خطط

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حرس الحدود يحذر من الاقتراب من المناطق الحدودية


حذرت قيادة حرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية المواطنين والمقيمين من  الاقتراب من المناطق الحدودية البرية خلال النزهات الصحراوية. وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي  بحرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد بن سعد الغامدي ان هذه الأيام تشهد  إقبالاً من هواة الرحلات البرية للخروج والتنزه الا أن البعض يصل الى مناطق عمليات  حرس الحدود التي تعتبر مناطق محظورة وهناك لوحات تحذيرية كتب عليها (منطقة حدودية  ممنوع الاقتراب) وهي موجودة على طول الحدود حيث لا يسمح مطلقاً بتجاوز هذه العلامات  وعلى الجميع الانتباه لهذه اللوحات والتوقف عندما تطلب دوريات حرس الحدود منهم  ذلك.


شالسالفه  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إعلان الميزانية العامة للدولة اليوم .. وتوقعات بفائض بدل  العجز* 


من المتوقع ان تصدر ميزانيه المملكة لعام 2010 اليوم الاثنين في توقيت جلسة مجلس  الوزراء التي تعقد يوم الإثنين من كل أسبوع. وتتوقع المصادر الاقتصادية والمالية في  البلاد إعلان ميزانية توسعية بالنظر إلى إعلان الدولة أمام قمة العشرين في واشنطن  إنفاق 400 مليار دولار خلال 5 سنوات لمعاضدة العالم لتجاوز تأثيرات الأزمة المالية.  كما تتوقع المصادر تحول العجز المقدر في العام الجاري والبالغ 65 مليار ريال إلى  فائض فعلي يقترب من 80 مليار ريال وسيصاحب ذلك زيادة في الإنفاق المقدر سابقا بنحو  475 مليار ريال حيث ترجح المصادر أن تكون الزيادة في حدود 20 في المائة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سعوديتان تنافسان الرجال في «شاعر المليون»



انطلقت في العاصمة الاماراتية أبوظبي منافسات المهرجان الشعري  ومسابقة «شاعر المليون» في دورتها الرابعة بمشاركة 48 شاعرا من 12 دولة عربية.  وتتنافس على اللقب وملايين الدراهم التي يمنحها المهرجان شاعرتان سعوديتان هما حصة  هلال (ريمية)، ومستورة الأحمدي الحربي. ومن الاردن الشاعرتان حليمة صالح الزيادات  وربا الدويكات. ويتصدر الشعراء السعوديون قائمة المشاركين في المسابقة التي انطلقت  مؤخرا، اذ يتنافس 19 شاعرا سعوديا على اللقب، يليهم 8 شعراء كويتيين و 5 من  الامارات و 3 من قطر ، اضافة الى شعراء من الاردن وعمان وتونس والسودان والبحرين  والعراق واليمن وسوريا. 
 
بكرا يعطوهم كم قرش ويقولو لهم اعلنو الانسحاب  :bigsmile:  والا المسؤولين يفبركو لهم حركه بهدف توسعت انتشار البرنامج
واعطاءه  شهره اكثر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

امرأة تطلب الطلاق بسبب الأمطار في الاحساء


وان نزحت مياه موجة الأمطار الأخيرة على المنطقة الشرقية وعلى  الاحساء تحديداً بسلام رغم كثافتها التي تجاوزت 51 ملم إلا أنها في بعض القرى تعدت  مجرد التجمع في المنخفضات والشوارع المتشققة إلى إحداث شروخ حادة في بنية بعض الأسر  , ولا أدل على ذلك سوى أسرة المواطن «ج- أ- ع » الأب لتسعة من الأبناء في احدى قرى  الاحساء الشرقية حيث فوجئ مدير الإدارة التي يعمل فيها المواطن المذكور بطلب السماح  له بالتغيب من العمل لمراجعة المحكمة لتطليق زوجته التي أصرت على هذه النهاية  لحياتهما الزوجية وذلك لرفض زوجها تأمين مسكن ملائم لها ولأطفالها بعد سقوط جزء من  جدار بيت والده العائد له بالإرث والبالغة مساحته في حدود 80 مترا مربعا فقط  وإبقائه للمنزل في حالة غير جيدة رغم وعوده لزوجته بترميم المنزل إلا انه لم يفعل  لضيق ذات اليد ،وجاءت الأمطار الأخيرة لتزيح الستار عن باقي البيت وتجعل الأسرة مع  الشارع سواسية الأمر الذي حمل الزوجة على هذا القرار الذي يحاول عدد من المحسنين  إيقافه لإعادة المياه إلى مجاريها بين الزوجين وإسكان الأسرة في بيت مناسب خلال  الفترة القادمة.


 :huh:  ووين الجمعيات الخيريه عنهم
بصراحه الزوجه ماتنلام  كيف تعيش في بيت مفتوح عالشارع  :huh:  يعني فاقده للأمان في زمن تقفل فيه الناس


لابواب ولا في أمن ولا اطمئنان .فكيف بمثل حالتها . الله يصلحهم ويفك ضيقهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مياه الأمطار تغمر الصناعية الأولى وأمانة الشرقية تتنصل



أدت الأمطار التي شهدتها الدمام مؤخرا الى حدوث مستنقعات وتجمعات  لمياه الأمطار في الصناعية الأولى بالدمام , حيث شهدت العديد من شوارعها تجمعات  للمياه مما أدى الى صعوبة تنقل العاملين ووصولهم لمقر أعمالهم في بعض الشركات.  وقد قام  عاملين بشركات بوضع حواجز من  أكياس الرمل على المداخل الرئيسية لشركاتهم لمنع دخول المياه . فيما أشار بعض  العاملين بالصناعية الى ان العديد من شوارعها تمتلىء بالحفر التي غمرتها مياه  الأمطار منوهين الى مخاطرها على المركبات مطالبين بحل مشكلة تجمعات مياه الأمطار في  مواقع الصناعية. وأشار عبد الله المطيري الى المشاكل التي يواجهونها جراء هطول  الأمطار وعدم تحرك إدارة المدينة الصناعية لإنهاء معاناتهم منوها الى ان المشاكل  التي يعانون منها بالصناعية تعيق وصول العاملين للشركات, كما أن وجود شوارع غير  مسفلتة في اطرافها تسبب في زيادة المعاناة لمرتاديها .
ودعا مواطنون يرتادون  الصناعية الجهات المسؤولة الالتفات لواقع الشوارع الغارقة بمياه الأمطار والعمل على  سفلتة الشوارع بميالانات مناسبة لمنع تجمعات المياه وطمر الحفر المنتشرة في العديد  من شوارعها .
من جانبه نفى مدير العلاقات العامة والإعلام بأمانة المنطقة  الشرقية حسين البلوشي مسئولية الأمانه عن تجمعات مياه الأمطار في الصناعية الأولى  وتجفيفها منوها الى ان مسؤولية ذلك تتبع إدارة المدينة الصناعية التي تتحمل كل  مايحدث في المدينة الصناعية سواء تجمعات مياه أمطار أو غير ذلك .


ياعيني عالفضايح والميزانيات اللي فلوسها تدخل جيوب المسؤولين بلا رقيب ولا حسيب
سيول جده طلعت فضايحهم وركزت على خباياهم وقام كل مسؤول يتنصل من المسؤوليه
ولصقها بغيره  :bigsmile:  وياما في الجراب ياحاوي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«سيارات اللقاح» تجوب الجبيل .. والامتناع «سيد الموقف» 



دشن محافظ الجبيل عبد المحسن بن محمد العطيشان، ظهر أمس بمقر  المحافظة حملة التطعيم بلقاح أنفلونزا الخنازير «hini» لطلاب وطالبات المدارس  الابتدائية في الجبيل التي ينفذها مستشفى الجبيل العام ممثلا في المراكز الصحية.  وانطلقت السيارات منذ الصباح الى عدد من المدارس لبدء تطعيم الطلاب والطالبات  للمرحلة الابتدائية في ظل مؤشرات تؤكد امتناع نسبة كبيرة عن التطعيم، فيما دعا مدير  مستشفى الجبيل العام الدكتور سعد الغامدي أولياء الأمور الى تشجيع أبنائهم وبناتهم  على أخذ اللقاح لحمايتهم من الإصابة بالمرض وقال : ان هناك تنسيقا بين مستشفى  الجبيل العام ومكتب الاشراف التربوي ومندوبية التعليم لتنفيذ التطعيم بعد التأكد من  موافقة اولياء امور الطلاب والطالبات ولم يوضح الغامدي عدد الطلاب الذين وافق  اولياء امورهم على التطعيم ، مؤكدا ان دور المستشفى ينحصر فى التطعيم بعد احضار  الموافقات، واشار الى إعداد خطة شاملة وجولات ميدانية لتنفيذ حملة تضمنت تجهيز  مراكز الرعاية الصحية الأولية وتزويدها باللقاحات وأدوات التعقيم، إضافة لتدريب  أطقم طبية وكوادر فنية وإدارية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العشرات من أولياء الأمور تراجعوا عن موافقاتهم السابقة

واحد بالمائة نسبة التطعيم بالقطيف و«ابتدائية» اليرموك «لم يوافق  أحد»

طلاب يرفعون نماذج التطعيم   :bigsmile:  يافرحة وزارة الصحه بيكم


لم تشفع تطمينات وزارة الصحة واطبائها عند أولياء أمور الطلبة  والطالبات للموافقة على تطعيم ابنائهم بلقاح انفلونزا الخنازير بمدارس محافظة  القطيف ولم تقنع صور وزير الصحة التي شاهدها الجميع عند بداية طرح اللقاح وهو يطعم  ابنته أمام عدسات المصورين ، وجاءت نسبة الموافقات ضئيلة تماما بنسبة لا تتجاوز 1  بالمائة . وأوضح بعض المعلمين في مدارس البنين أنه كانت هناك بعض موافقات من اولياء  الامور لا تتجاوز أصابع اليد عند بداية توزيع الاستمارات وبعد ذلك تلقت المدارس  اتصالات أو رسائل خطية تفيد تراجع الآباء انفسهم عن اعطاء اللقاح لأبنائهم . ففى  مدرسة ضرار بن الأزور الابتدائية والبالغ عدد طلابها 702 وافق على أخذ اللقاح 12  طالبا فقط ، بينما وافق 14 ولي أمر ومعلما من هيئة تدريس بمدرسة علي بن أبي طالب  التى يبلغ عدد طلابها ومعلميها 689 . وفي مدرسة حلة محيش الابتدائية بلغت الموافقات  7 طلاب من 305 طلاب بينما وافق طالبان فقط من جنسية عربية بمدرسة جرير الابتدائية  والتى يبلغ عدد طلابها 280 طالبا وكانت نسبة صفر هى حصيلة مدرسة اليرموك الابتدائية  والبالغ عدد طلابها 480 طالبا ومن عدد 666طالبا من مدرسة جعفر بن أبي طالب وافق 17  طالبا . أما مدرسة أبو بكر الرازي الابتدائية والبالغ عدد طلابها 383 طالبا فتمت  الموافقة من قبل 5 من أولياء الأمور على التطعيم وبلغ عدد الطلاب الموافقين على  التطعيم في مدرسة جابر بن عبدالله 10 طلاب من بين 498طالبا . كما أبدى أولياء  الأمور عدم الموافقة بالإجماع في المدرسة الابتدائية الثانية للبنات بالعوامية التى  تضم 414 طالبة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمين الأحساء يوجه بدراسة السيول

جبال الثليم وعمر تهدد العيون .. والأهالي يتخوفون من تكرار مأساة  جدة



أبدى العديد من أهالي مدينة العيون مخاوفهم من سيل السدرة المجاور  للمدينة والذي يعد موقعا لتجمع المياه المتدفقة من سيول جبلي الثليم وعمر . منوهين  الى ان مأساة سيول جدة أعادت الى الأذهان حوادث السيل القديمة التي سبق أن تعرضت  لها مدينة العيون ومنها حادثة سيول جبل الثليم وجبل عمر التي وقعت عام 1360 هجرية  وحادثة السيول الأخرى التي مضى عليها مايقارب 40 عاما والتي أغرقت العيون ودفعت  الأهالي آنذاك لشد الرحال الى المناطق المرتفعة مثل منطقة الرشادة .
وطالب  العديد من أهالي المدينة  أمانة الأحساء بالالتفات لمنطقة  السيل ووقف مخاطره المحتملة مع هطول الأمطار التي تشهدها المحافظة .
غرق  العيون
وتحدث الشيخ وسمي بن حمد الكليب من مدينة العيون وأحد الذين عاصروا أحداث  سيول العيون قائلا: العيون من المدن المهددة بالغرق في أي لحظة حال هطول الأمطار  الغزيرة وان مياه الأمطار في الاحساء تصب في مدينة العيون في الشتاء وكنا نطلق  عبارة ( مياه الصري ) لوجود( صراة الحبل) التي تعرف حاليا بضاحية الأمير سلطان  و(صراة القصاصة) وتعرف بالرفاع و(صراة العيون) المعروفة بحي النسيم ولعل حادثة سيول  الأمطار التي واجهتنا عام 1360 هجرية خير شاهد على غرق العيون حين هطلت الأمطار  بغزارة وتدفق السيول من جبال الثليم وجبل عمر وجبال الجنوب المسماة بجبال برق  العيون وجبل الركبان وسيل السدرة ونجم عنها هدم 60 منزلا من أصل 300 .
وأضاف :ان  السيول دمرت المزارع والمقبرة مما دفع الأهالي الى التوجه للمناطق المرتفعة وتحديدا  الى الرشادة واستخدم أبواب المنازل وسيلة للتنقل عبر المياه التي حولت المدينة الى  بحيرة كبيرة خصوصا أن هطول الأمطار تواصل على مدى 21 يوما .
وطالب الكليب بخطط  وقائية من قبل أمانة الاحساء وبلدية العيون وتوفير الحلول الملائمة لتصريف مياه  الأمطار .
«لجم» السيول
وقال علي الغريب الجبال أن الجبال تحيط بمساكن  الأهالي وتقع على إمتداد طريق الاحساء الظهران الذي يربط بين دول الخليج داعيا الى  توفير حلول مناسبة لمنع مخاطر السيول.
وأشار سعد العبود الى أن انخفاض مدينة  العيون عن الأماكن المجاورة لها أدى الى تدفق السيول منوها الى أهمية «لجم» سيول  الامطار القادمة من الجبال الملاصقة للمدينة العيون وتفادي مشاكل قد تحدث مستقبلا  .
وطالب عبد الرحمن السليم الجهات المسئولة عن المخطط الجديد المسمى بالرابية  والواقع في مدينة العيون بمحاذاة الطريق العام المواجهة لجبال الثليم أن تكون  دراستها وافية وذات تصورات مستقبلية لتصريف مياه الأمطار التي قد تداهم المخطط كما  حدث في الماضي وأهمية إيجاد التصريفات المناسبة .
ولفت محمد السليم الذي يقع  منزله بالقرب من الجبال عند هطول الأمطار إلى أنهم يشعرون بالخوف من تكرار أحداث  الماضي متمنيا على أمانة الأحساء أخذ الاحتياطات المناسبة لمنع تدفق السيول  .
وتمنى محمد العمر وضع الحلول المناسبة وعمل مصارف خاصة بمياه الأمطار المتدفقة  من جبل الثليم وحبل عمر وسيل السدرة وتوعية الأهالي من مخاطر التواجد تحت هذه  الجبال عند هطول الأمطار والابتعاد عنها قدر المستطاع حتى لايتعرضون للمخاطر لاسمح  الله ووضع الإرشادات حول مواقع الخطر ومجاري السيل .

دراسة للأمانة
من  جانبه وجه المهندس فهد محمد الجبير أمين الاحساء بأهمية دراسة جميع المواقع التي  تسبب السيول في المحافظة و منها مدينة العيون وعمل الإجراءات اللازمة . منوها الى  تكوين لجنة بإشراف المهندس احمد حمد المعيويد رئيس بلدية مدينة العيون .
وأوضح  رئيس بلدية العيون بناء على توجيه أمين الاحساء بدراسة مشاكل الأمطار وتصريفها فقد  تم تكوين لجنة لمسح المناطق المحيطة بجبال الثليم وتتبع مصادر السيول والانجراف  والتي تبين أنها عبارة عن هضاب مرتفعة تتجمع ثم تبدأ بالاتجاه إلى مدينة العيون  باتجاه النادي .لافتا الى وضع التصور النهائي بعد أن تقوم جهة هندسية بوضع أفضل  الحلول وطرق توجيه الأمطار بالشكل الصحيح وتقديمها لأمين الاحساء من اجل اعتماد  تنفيذها والعمل على الحد من هذه المشكلة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و .....   

صدق أو لا تصدق : شركات تأمين تطلب شهادة بأن «السيول طبيعية» 



ناشد أصحاب السيارات المتضررة جراء كارثة سيول جدة، الجهات  المرورية بضرورة تبني موقف واضح إزاء طلب شركات التأمين ضرورة الحصول على أوراق  رسمية مرورية تثبت فيها أن كوارث جدة طبيعية لتقديمها فيما بعد لشركات التأمين من  أجل تعويضهم بسيارات أخرى، وقال رئيس اللجنة الوطنية للتأمينات في مجلس الغرف  الوطنية موسى الربيعان : ان التأمينات بالمملكة يجب أن تشمل المحلات التجارية  والممتلكات جراء الكوارث الطبيعية وغير الطبيعية.
وكذا تخفيف المسؤوليات الناجمة  عن اندلاع الحرائق. واشارت إحصاءات رسمية الى أن قيمة أقساط التأمين العام الماضي  2008 بلغت 10 مليارات ريال وسط توقعات بنموها العام الجاري 20 بالمائة لتصل إلى 12  مليار ريال بنهاية عام 2009 م، وتوقعت مصادر تجاوز حجم التعويضات التي ستصرف  للمواطنين المتضررين 1.5 مليار ، ومليارين آخرين للمنشآت والمرافق الحكومية والطرق  والجسور. 
واشارت المصادر نفسها الى أن التقديرات تبدو أولية وقابلة للزيادة  خلال الفترة المقبلة، وفى سياق متصل تواصل 35 لجنة ميدانية عملها لحصر الأضرار  وتقديم الغوث والمساعدات الغذائية للمتضررين من الكارثة الأكبر التي شهدتها جدة في  تاريخها، وكذلك عمليات إسكان المنكوبين في الدور والشقق المفروشة وأنهت اللجان التي  شكلتها محافظة جدة حصر 1932 عقارا وممتلكات تضررت جراء السيول.
إضافة لـ «2377»  سيارة. وكشف خالد العوفي صاحب احدى السيارات المتضررة عن اشتراط جهات التأمين ضرورة  إثبات أن كارثة سيول جدة طبيعية للموافقة على صرف التعويضات، واصفا الطلب بأنه من  المضحكات المبكيات، وطالب المسؤولين بسرعة التدخل وإبرام آليات واضحة للتعامل مع  الحوادث والأزمات داخل المملكة. 

مو اذا ماسوو كذا مايصيروا شركات تأمين  :bigsmile: 
لازم يطلعو روح الواحد لحد مايعطوه تعويض

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لجنة من الداخلية والمالية لتقدير العقارات والسيارات التالفة 

جثة فتاة ترفع ضحايا سيول جدة الى 122 متوفى وتقلص المفقودين الى 39 

 


عثرت يوم الامس فرق البحث عن المفقودين والضحايا بسيول الاربعاء التي ضربت  جدة  على فتاة عمرها 10 اعوام تحت الطين وتحمل فى يدها اسورة ، وجار التعرف  عليها من خلال حصر بلاغات الاسر عن فقدان اطفال ، وبهذا ارتفع عدد المتوفين الى 122  شخصا ، فيما انخفض عدد المفقودين الى 39 بعد عثور رب اسرة على طفلة لدى احدى الاسر  المتضررة. وقال مدير المركز الاعلامي لمواجهة الحالة الطارئة بالدفاع المدني العميد  محمد القرني انه تم العثور على الفتاة مطمورة تحت الطين في منطقة البحث رقم 7 وجار  التعرف على ذويها . واضاف ان لجنة اسكان المتضررين قامت باسكان 7167 اسرة سعودية  تضم 26131فردا منهم 664 شابا سعوديا اعزب ، فيما بلغ عدد الاسر المقيمة التي تم  ايواؤها 221 اسرة بعدد 784 فردا . واكد العميد القرني ان لجنة تقديرات عليا مشكلة  برئاسة وزارة الداخلية واعضاء من وزارة المالية تعمل حاليا على تقدير العقارات  والسيارات التالفة لصرف التعويضات لاصحابها خلال 3 اسابيع .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إثر وفاة مواطن و إصابة طفلة بمضاعفات 

وزارة الصحة تغلق قسم عمليات في مستشفى خاص بجدة 



اصدر معالي وزير الصحة الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الربيعة امس  قرارا يقضي بإغلاق قسم العمليات بأحد المستشفيات الخاصة بمحافظة جدة ولا يعاد فتح  القسم مكررا إلا بموافقته.
وتعود التفاصيل عندما قدمت المديرية العامة للشؤون  الصحية بمنطقة مكة المكرمة لمعاليه تقريرا عن توصيات اللجان التي قامت بالتحقيق في  وفاة أحد المواطنين نتيجة خطأ طبي أثناء عملية التخدير بالاضافة الى المضاعفات التي  لحقت بطفلة بعد دخولها قسم العمليات بنفس المستشفى.
وقد تضمن القرار إحالة  المخطئين إلى اللجنة الطبية الشرعية وذلك للبت في العقوبة بحقهم. كما اشتمل القرار  على إحالة المنشأة إلى لجنة المخالفات الطبية لتقرير العقوبة النظامية بحقها.  وأهابت وزارة الصحة بكافة المؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة ضرورة تطبيق معايير تصنيف  اطباء الجراحة والتخدير بصفة خاصة ، وكذلك ضرورة اتباع معايير الأمن والسلامة  للمرضى حسب المعايير الوطنية والعالمية. وأكدت وزارة الصحة أنها لن تتهاون مع أي  مؤسسة حكومية او خاصة يحدث بها أي خطأ طبي وستطبق الوزارة أقصى ما يمكن من عقوبات  نظامية تكفل عدم تكرار الأخطاء وتحافظ على سلامة وأمن متلقي الخدمات  الصحية.
وستتولى الإدارة العامة للشؤون القانونية بالوزارة متابعة تنفيذ هذه  القرارات وسيطبق القرار على اي منشأة تخالف أحكام نظام مزاولة المهن الصحية ونظام  المؤسسات الصحية الخاصة ونظام المنشآت والمستحضرات الصيدلانية واللوائح التنفيذية  لهذه الأنظمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

... وممرض يعتدي على مريض بالضرب والإهانة بالقطيف المركزي 




اعتدى ممرض «سعودي» بالضرب والالفاظ النابية على مريض «فقر دم  منجلي» إثر طلبه إبرة مسكنة رفض الممرض إعطاءه إياها.
وتعود التفاصيل كما يرويها  مؤيد العطية شقيق المعتدى عليه الى أنه توجه بصحبته لقسم الطوارئ في مستشفى القطيف  المركزي امس الاول إثر تعرضه لنوبة ألم جراء مرض فقر الدم المنجلي.
وأضاف أنه  بعد الكشف عليه تمت إحالته لمركز أمراض الدم الوراثية بنفس المستشفى ووصف له الطبيب  إبرة مسكنة, مشيرا إلى أن أخاه المريض ظل ينتظر لفترة طويلة دون أن يباشره أحد،  وقمنا باستدعاء الممرض عدة مرات على الرغم من معاناة أخي وألمه الشديد , إلا أن  الممرض ظل يراوغ أكثر من نصف ساعة، رافضا إعطاء أخي الجرعة وأبدى سخرية بتلفظه بعض  الألفاظ البذيئة وهدده بتفريغ الجرعة في الهواء إذا استمر في طلبه، فيما اندهش  المريض واخوه من تصرفات الممرض غير المنطقية والمجهولة الدوافع، وبالطبع قاما  بتهديده بتقديم شكوى لافعاله غير المبررة تجاه حالة مرضية تعاني وتتألم إثر مرض فقر  الدم المنجلي.
وبعد لحظات فوجئنا بالممرض يتهجم على أخي وهو منوم وانهال عليه  بالضرب، وقام بنزع إبرة المغذي من يده ولم يخلصه سوى زملائه الممرضين , ولا يزال  المريض منوما بالمستشفى.
وبالاتصال بمدير المستشفى أكد ان المدير المناوب قام  بالنظر في الواقعة، وتم حل المشكلة إلا ان شقيق المريض أكد انه لم يتم حل المشكلة  واتخاذ اي موقف ضد الممرض المعتدي. كما أكد انه قام برفع دعوى ضد الممرض لدى الشئون  الصحية بالمنطقة للتحقيق في الواقعة واسترجاع حق أخيه الذي أصبح يعاني حالة نفسية  وآلاما جسدية. ويطالب اهالي المريض بتدخل المسئولين للتحقيق في الواقعة وبشكل سريع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد إخماد حريق الدور السفلي أمس الأول 

انفجار أنبوب مياه يغرق مستشفى الولادة والأطفال بالدمام


اغرقت الممرات بمستشفى الولادة والاطفال بالدمام وقسم المختبر في  الادوار السفلية للمستشفى ( مبنى الادارة ) والمكاتب حيث انفجر انبوب مياه رئيسية  في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء مما ادى الى اغراق الممرات بالمياه ودخولها على مكاتب  الادارة محدثة اضرارا مادية كبيرة بالاثاث ، وقد تم استدعاء الدفاع المدني للمرة  الثانية وبنفس اليوم للوقوف على الاضرار واصلاح العطل . 
من جانبه ذكر مدير  العلاقات العامة بالدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور الدوسري ان العمليات  تلقت بلاغاً للمرة الثانية بنفس اليوم من مستشفى الولادة والاطفال يفيد بوجود  انفجار لاحد انابيب المياه في المستشفى لعمل اللازم فيما يختص بعمليات الانقاذ وقد  باشرت الفرقة على الفور بالحضور لمكان الحادث . 
الجدير بالذكر ان مستشفى  الولادة والاطفال شهد حريقا بالدور السفلي باحد المكاتب وقد ادى الحريق الى اشتعال  بعض الملفات والسجلات الطبية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تصادم مروري يعرقل الحركة المرورية بالأحساء



وقع حادث تصادم بين عدد من السيارات بشارع الظهران في الجهة  المقابلة لمستشفى الأمير سعود بن جلوي حيث تعطلت سيارة من نوع كرسيدا وبسبب تعطلها  بوسط الطريق أدى إلي ارباك حركة السير واصطدمت العديد من السيارات على اثر الحادث,  ولم ينجم عن الحادث أي اصابات بشرية وتضررت عدد من السيارات وقد باشرت دوريات  المرور الحادث وتم إزاحة السيارات بجانب الطريق وصادف وقوع الحادث وقت خروج  الموظفين من اعمالهم مما ادى الى تعرقل حركة المرور نظرا للازدحام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*السرعة الجنونية ..قتلت 6 أشخاص وأصابت مثلهم* 



يبدوا أن كابوس حوادث الطريق لا ينتهي ،حيث يفاجئ الجميع بالتصادم العنيف الناتج عن  السرعة الجنونية ،ولكن لا يبدوا أن هناك عيب في الطرقات الممهدة بشكل جيد ،وإلا ما  كانت هناك هذه السرعة المفرطة ،ولكن العجلة من الشيطان ،والنتيجة إصابات بالجملة  ،وأشلاء من رفات القتلى هنا وهناك ،فقد قضى سائق سيارة إسعاف واثنان من الفلبينيين،  وجرحت ممرضتان من ذات الجنسية في التحام قوي وعنيف بين مركبة طبية وأخرى يستقلها  خمسة من الفلبين. وأشارت تقارير المرور إلى أن سيارة إسعاف تتبع لصحة تبوك كانت في  طريقها إلى مستشفى البدع، بعد أن نقلت حالة مرضية إلى مستشفى الملك خالد في تبوك  البارحة الأولى، وبالقرب من بلدة بجدة حدث تصادم عنيف بين المركبتين، وانتقلت إلى  مسرح الحادث فرق من المرور والدوريات والهلال الأحمر واتخذت سلطات الدفاع المدني  تدابير إضافية لإجلاء الجرحى من حطام السيارتين. وعلى طريق أم الدوم توفي مواطن  وجرح ثلاثة من أبنائه نتيجة انقلاب المركبة المقلة لهم، وأسفر انقلاب مماثل قرب  العقيق عن رحيل رجلين وإصابة رفيقهما. وعزت مصادر المرور الحادث إلى الغفلة والسرعة  في منحدر خطر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط 5 قوارب صيد وإنقاذ 3 مواطنين في عرض البحر 



تمكنت دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية في الخفجي والخبر امس الأول من  ضبط خمسة قوارب تمارس الصيد في مناطق محظورة. وقد أحيل قائدها للتحقيق. كما ساعدت  دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية قاربا يحوي على متنه 3 مواطنين تعطلوا في عرض البحر  لأسباب فنية بالمحرك وتم قطره الى مرسى الإبحار . 
وقد حذرت قيادة حرس الحدود  بالمنطقة الشرقية المواطنين والمقيمين من الاقتراب من المناطق الحدودية البرية خلال  النزهات الصحراوية. وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي بحرس الحدود في المنطقة الشرقية العقيد  محمد بن سعد الغامدي ان هذه الأيام تشهد إقبالاً من هواة الرحلات البرية للخروج  والتنزه إلا أن البعض يصل الى مناطق عمليات حرس الحدود التي تعتبر مناطق محظورة  وهناك لوحات تحذيرية كتب عليها ( منطقة حدودية ممنوع الاقتراب ) وهي موجودة على طول  الحدود، حيث لا يسمح مطلقاً بتجاوز هذه العلامات وعلى الجميع الانتباه لهذه اللوحات  والتوقف عندما تطلب دوريات حرس الحدود ذلك.


ردينا على المناطق الحدوديه والتحذير من الاقتراب منها
 :toung:  ياجماعه لاحد يقرب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصرع وإصابة 3 مواطنين في حادث انقلاب بالعقيق 



لقي شابان مصرعهما إثر حادث مروري مروع بأحد منعطفات محافظة  العقيق، فيما أصيب آخر وتم نقله الى مستشفى الملك فهد بالباحة. وأكد الناطق  الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة الرائد سعيد أحمد حاسن الغامدي أنه وقع حادث مروري  بالعقيق ادى الى انقلاب سيارة تقل 3 مواطنين جميعهم في العقد الثاني من العمر  وجميعهم موظفون ونتج عن الحادث وفاة اثنين منهم، والعمل جار على تسليم الجثمانين،  ومازال الثالث منوما بمستشفى العقيق، ويرجع سبب الحادث الى زيادة السرعة في  المنعطف.
وفي محافظة المخواة ابلغ احد الوافدين «آسيوي الجنسية» الذي يبلغ من  العمر 31 عاما عن تعرض محل الخضار الذي يعمل به للسرقة حيث سلب منه مبلغ {1900}  ريال و {3} جوالات وبالتحقيق مع الوافد أفاد بأن المفتاح سرق منه وهو نائم ووجه  اتهامه لعدد من المواطنين والمقيمين ، وتم حصر الشبهة في اربعة اشخاص  وبتركيز التحقيق معهم اعترف احد الوافدين الذي يبلغ 18عاما بالسرقة دون مشاركة أحد  له وأوقف للتحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العناية الإلهية تنقذ 15 طالبة من الموت 




وقع حادث مروري لحافلة تقل 15 طالبة من مدرسة الحفنة بالبجادية (  60 ) كيلو مترا غرب الدوادمي. وتعود تفاصيل الحادث الى أنه عندما اصطدمت3 سيارات  ادت سرعة وانيت به طالبان الى الاصطدام بوايت للمياه وانحرافه ما ادى الى اصطدام ما  لا يقل عن 15 طالبة به ونتج عن الحادث إصابة الطالبين أحدهما إصابته خطيرة والآخر  إصابته متوسطة وإصابة سائق الوايت إصابة طفيفة وإصابة بعض الطالبات إصابات متوسطة  وخفيفة. وقد أنقذت العناية الالهية الطالبات من الموت، وأكد شهود العيان ان سائق  الحافلة كان يسير بسرعة مناسبة وغير مسرع ما أسهم في نجاة الطالبات، ونقل الطالبين  لمستشفى الدوادمي العام وتم إدخالهم قسم الإسعاف بالمستشفى وأدخل أحدهما العناية  المركزة لخطورة إصابته، وتم نقل المصابين عن طريق إسعافات الهلال الأحمر السعودي  بمركز البجادية. 
باشرت الحادث دوريات شرطة مركز البجادية التي حضرت للموقع  وأبعدت السيارات عن الطريق الرئيس، وتم نقل الطالبات غير المصابات بسيارات أولياء  الامور الذين حضروا للموقع وأخذت المصابات للمستشفى للاطمئنان عليهن جراء الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رجل أمن يرفض رشوة لإطلاق سراح متورطين 



تحقق شرطة محافظة جدة مع شخصين من جنسية اسيوية قاما بمحاولة رشوة  احد رجال الامن مقابل اطلاق سراحهما بعد ان قام بالقبض عليهما شرق جدة وهما يستقلان  سيارة محملة بالمواد البلاستيكية المجهولة المصدر . الواقعة حدثت في منطقة الخمرة  بعد ان قام رجال الدوريات الامنية في محافظة جدة برصد سيارة بداخلها شخصان يدعى  الاول رفيق الله عبدالمجيد من الجنسية البنجلاديشية عمره 26 والاخر عبد العزيز مياه  بنجلاديشي الجنسية وذلك للاشتباه بهما كون السيارة كانت تسير ببط ء وتبدو انها  محملة بمواد ليتم تفتيش السيارة و عثر بداخلها على كميات كبيرة من المواد  البلاستيكية والتي حاولا انكارها وكان الشخصان في حالة غير طبيعية ويقومان بالنظر  لبعضهما البعض بشكل ارتباكي ويقدمان على التحدث باللغة البنجلاديشية واذا بالشخص  الاول يخرج من جيبه مبلغ 2000 ريال وقدمها لرجل الامن وهو يطلب منه اطلاق سراحه فما  كان من رجل الأمن إلا أن قام بالقبض عليهما وتحويلهما الى مركز شرطة النزلتين  للتحقيق في الواقعة حيث باشر القسم القضية بمتابعة من رئيس المركز ورئيس قسم  التحقيقات بالقسم حيث جرى فتح ملف التحقيق بها وذلك بمتابعة من مدير شرطة جدة  اللواء على السعدي . الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة محافظة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد اشار إلى  ان القضية تم احالتها الى جهة الاختصاص وقال ثبت من خلال التحقيق قيام الوافدين  بتقديم الرشوة لرجل الأمن والذي بادر الى إيقافهما .


 :cool:  اما هذي شي مايتصدق واذا يتصدق يكون ضمن الامور الغريبه
بالذمه يعني ليش عرضو عليه الرشوه 

اقولكم ليش : لأنو معروف عند الكل اذا حابب تمشي حالك اعطي للشرطي مبلغ وتمشي زي الحلاوه
لا واسمع انو البعض منهم يتشيرطو بعد  :bigsmile:  صاروا يطلبو جوالات من المواطنين
ومن الوافدين بطاقات شحن .. والى العلا ياوطن دام هذي رجال الأمن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جندي يقتل زميله بالخطأ 



في حادث مأساوي انطلقت رصاصة طائشة من رشاش رجل أمن في مركز شرطة  العرين التابع لمنطقة عسير ادت الى قتل زميل له بالمركز عن طريق الخطأ من خلال (  كلاشنكوف ) وتم نقل المصاب إلى المستشفى إلا انه لقي مصرعه وقد صرح العقيد عبدالله  عائض القرني الناطق الإعلامي بشرطة منطقة عسير بأن والد الجندي حضر واقتنع بعرضية  الوفاة وصدق قناعته شرعا واستلم الجثة .. فيما وجه مدير شرطة منطقة عسير اللواء  عبيد الخماش بالتحقيق في القضية وتقصي الحقائق حول الواقعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أقتحمت المنزل وسلبت 400 ألف


الإطاحة بعصابة ((الأقنعة السوداء)) قيدت امرأة أمام أطفالها  وسرقتها



سطت عصابة من الملثمين بأقنعة سوداء على منزل يقطنه أفغاني في حي السحمان في  المدينة المنورة البارحة الأولى، وسرقوا مبلغ 400 ألف ريال بعد أن قيدوا أفراد  العائلة بالحبال واعتدوا عليهم بالضرب المبرح. وذكرت التقارير الأمنية أن أربعة  رجال من الجنسيتين الباكستانية والأفغانية وأحدهم متخف في رداء نسوي، استغلوا غياب  رب العائلة ودخلوا إلى شقة في الطابق الثاني وعرضوا حياة العائلة للخطر، ولكن جريمة  الشبكة الآسيوية لم تكتمل عندما نجحت شعبة البحث والتحريات في شرطة المدينة المنورة  في التوصل إليها بعد أقل من ست ساعات من وقوع الجريمة. تابع عملية دهم الشبكة  وإسقاطها مدير شرطة المدينة اللواء عوض السرحاني، وأشرف على العمل الميداني مدير  التحريات والبحث الجنائي العقيد خالد البوق ومساعده المقدم مشعل ناهس، وأبلغ الناطق  الإعلامي في الشرطة العميد محسن الردادي، أن الجناة الأربعة طرقوا باب شقة العائلة،  ولما أذن لهم بالدخول كبلوا الزوجة ووضعوا شريطا لاصقا على فمها واعتدوا عليها  بالضرب المبرح قبل أن يهربوا بمبلغ 400 ألف ريال وبعض الجواهر، ونجحت المرأة  بمساعدة أطفالها في تحرير نفسها ثم استنجدت بجيرانها لتنجح السلطات في التوصل إلى  اللصوص الفارين.



وأوضحت مصادر أن أحد الجناة يسكن في ذات البناية، وهو من خطط للجريمة وتم القبض  عليه في شقته المقابلة لمنزل المجني عليهم، أما زعيم العصابة فتمت ملاحقته والقبض  عليه قرب محطة وقود، وأضافت ذات المصادر أن الجناة خبأوا المبلغ والجواهر في سيارة  متوقفة قرب البناية، وفي وقت لاحق نقلت المرأة المعتدى عليها إلى المستشفى لعلاجها  من آثار القيد والشريط اللاصق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الإمبراطورة» تسقط بـ 600 كيلو لحم



كتبت فرقة رقابة تتبع أمانة المدينة المنورة أول من أمس، نهاية من سميت  «الإمبراطورة» التي حولت دارها الشعبية في حي الخالدية إلى مطعم لتموين الآسيويين  بالوجبات الجاهزة منتهية الصلاحية، وضبطت الفرق معها ثلاثة رجال ومثلهم من النساء  كانوا يعملون معاونين للإمبراطورة الآسيوية في تسويق وجباتها الفاسدة التي كانت  تطبخ وتستودع في دورة مياه المنزل. وأبلغ مدير الأسواق في الأمانة محمد سليهم أن  الطاهية المخالفة الملقبة بالإمبراطورة، امرأة آسيوية في العقد الرابع من عمرها  وعثرت السلطات في منزلها على أكثر من 600 كيلو جرام من اللحم الفاسد وآلاف المعلبات  والمواد الغذائية المبردة مجهولة المصدر. في وقت لاحق، أصدرت جهات الاختصاص قرارا  بتغريم الإمبراطورة مبلغ 50 ألف ريال وتحويلها مع أعوانها إلى الشرطة لاستكمال  إجراءات التحري والتحقيق. من جهته، أكد وكيل الأمانة للخدمات المهندس صالح القاضي  حرص إدارته على صحة المستهلك وسلامته وأمنه الغذائي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وزير الزراعة  :


لسنا بمنأى عن حمى الماعز ولدينا التحوط



أكد  وزير الزراعة الدكتور فهد بالغنيم أن المملكة لم تسجل أي حالة  إصابة بحمى الماعز في المملكة، مضيفا «سلجت 12 حالة إصابة في هولندا» مؤكدا أن مرض  حمى الماعز باكتيري وليس مرضا فيروسيا والمملكة ليست بمنأى عن الإصابة بهذا المرض.  وبين أن وسائل علاج المرض الذي اكتشف في استراليا قبل نحو سبعين عاما متاحة  ومتوفرة، «لدينا تواصل مع القنوات والمنظمات الدولية مثل منظمة الصحة الحيوانية  والتي تعلن جميع الأمراض بشكل دوري».
ونبه وزير الزراعة إلى أن المملكة تمنع  استيراد الحيوانات من الدول التي تسجل فيها حالات إصابة، مؤكدا أن الوزارة لديها  محاجر للفحص تتولى أخذ العينات من جميع الحيوانات المصدرة للمملكة.

من جهة  ثانية، أكد مدير عام فرع وزارة الزراعة في المنطقة الشرقية سعد المقبل  ألا تأثير لمرض (كيو) البكتيري الذي عادة ما يصيب الماعز وبعض أنواع الماشية الأخرى  على أسواق الماشية في المنطقة. وأوضح أنه لم تسجل أية حالة إصابة بهذا المرض في  المنطقة الشرقية ولم يسجل الفرع أية حالة بلاغ أو اشتباه.
وقال إن فرع وزارة  الزراعة في المنطقة الشرقية ينفذ جولات ميدانية لرصد أية حالة مرضية واتخاذ كل  الإجراءات التي تكفل معالجة الحالة، إضافة إلى أن فرع الوزارة يستقبل على مدار  الساعة أي بلاغات أو ملاحظات.
وأكد عدم وجود ما يثير القلق، موضحا أن هناك حملات  توعوية لكل مربي الماشية، على مدار العام تتعلق بكل الأمراض التي يمكن أن تصيب  الماشية وكيفية التعامل معها وما الإجراءات السليمة التي يجب عليهم اتخاذها فور  ملاحظتهم لأعراض الأمراض التي تصيب الماشية.
إلى ذلك، أكدت وزارة الصحة عدم  تسجيل أية حالة بهذا المرض لدى مربي الماشية أو غيرهم، مشيرة إلى أن المرض يعتبر  مرضا بكتيريا ويوجد له علاج متوفر بكميات كبيرة في المملكة، وهو عبارة عن مضاد حيوي  وهو مرض مسجل في الأوساط الصحية منذ أكثر من 20 عاما.

من جانبه، قال خلف محمد  أحد ملاك الماشية في المنطقة الشرقية: إن مرض كيو معروف لدى جميع مربي الماشية وليس  له تأثير على سوق الماشية، رغم تسجيل ظهور له في بعض الدول الأوروبية، وذلك يعود  لأسباب عدة منها كثرة أعداد الماشية في موقع واحد وهي المراعي الحرة، مؤكدا أن لدى  المملكة فرصة الاستيراد من دول عدة في حالة وجود تفشي للمرض في دول  محددة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي القطيف ..


طعنة في ظهر مراهق

وصل مراهق في  الـ 13 من عمره مطعونا بآلة حادة إلى مستشفى القطيف أمس، وأبلغت الإدارة سلطات  الأمن بالواقعة، وأشار الجريح في أقواله أن زميله البالغ من العمر 11 عاما سدد له  طعنة على الظهر. وفي وقت لاحق، اقتيد المتهم إلى دار الملاحظة الاجتماعية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قام بتصوير رجال الهيئة أثناء القبض على مقيم سوري

الإفراج عن صحفي سعودي في جريدة مشهورة بعد توقيفه 43 يوماً


 
أفرج مركز شرطة الفيصلية بالعاصمة الرياض اليوم الأحد، عن المحرر الصحفي الذي يعمل  في جريدة يومية مشهورة بالمنطقة الوسطى, بعد قضائه 43 يوماً في التوقيف، لاتهامه  بالتعدي على رجال الهيئة أثناء قيامهم بأداء عملهم, ووجود لقطات فيديو على جهاز  جواله تستدعي المساءلة, الأمر الذي نفاه الصحفي واتهم رجال الهيئة بالتفتيش في  جواله بالمخالفة للأنظمة.

وبدأت القصة عندما شاهد المحرر الصحفي، رجال الهيئة يشتبكون مع مقيم سوري, أثناء  القبض عليه لاتهامه بالخلوة بامرأة أجنبية في سيارته, وقام المحرر بتصوير لقطات  القبض على "السوري" بكاميرا جهازه الجوال, ما دفع رجال الهيئة للتدخل ومنع الصحفي  من التصوير, ومحاولة سحب جهاز جواله لمحو اللقطات, وحدث تشابك بين الصحفي ورجال  الهيئة, وتم إبلاغ مركز شرطة الفيصلية، حيث تم توقيف الصحفي وأحد أقربائه  بتهمة  التعدي على رجال الهيئة, واحتواء جهاز جواله على لقطات فيديو مخالفة, تستوجب  المساءلة القانونية.

وبدأت الأحداث ببلاغ ورد إلى مركز هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بحي  الفيصلية جنوب الرياض , بوجود أحد الأشخاص في سيارة ومعه إحدى الفتيات, في خلوة  محرمة, وعلى الفور تحركت فرقة من الهيئة للمكان حيث وجد أحد الشباب في السيارة  وبجانبه فتاة, وعندما طلب منه رجال الهيئة هويته وصلته بالفتاة, حدث تشابك بين  الطرفين،  في الوقت الذي كان المحرر الصحفي موجوداً بالمكان بصحبة أحد أقربائه,  فقام بتصوير الاشتباك بين رجال الهيئة والمقيم السوري.

وقد  تأخر الإفراج عن الصحفي يرجع إلى  إجازة الحج وعيد الأضحى, وانشغال الأجهزة المختصة بالحج, وأكد المحرر الصحفي أنه  سوف يقيم دعوى قضائية يتهم رجال الهيئة بالعبث بجهاز جواله, والاطلاع على أسراره  الخاصة, بالمخالفة للتعليمات التي تمنع رجال الهيئة من تفتيش أجهزة جوالات الأشخاص,  وعن اللقطات التي وجدت في جهاز جواله والتي اعتبرها رجال الهيئة تستوجب المساءلة,  قال الصحفي : إنها تتعلق بموضوع كلف به من قبل المسؤولين في الجريدة التي يعمل  بها.


امم  :cool:  تلاقي السالفه غير بس حكم القوي عالضعيف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رادار أفريقيا يتربح من أوهام الغرام


أطلق محتال أفريقي لقب الرادار على نفسه، في إشارة إلى قدراته الكاذبة في كشف  المفقودات والعثور على المتعلقات الضائعة فضربت شهرته الآفاق، ما دعاه إلى رفع  «أتعابه» إلى أكثر من عشرة آلاف ريال ـــ حسب طبيعة العملية. لم يكتف الرادار  الأفريقي النصاب بعمليات البحث عن المفقودات، فأشاع وسط النسوة والبسطاء إمكانياته  غير المحدودة في جمع القلوب وجمع العشاق وتفريق الأزواج، وشهد وكره في حي شعبي شهير  تردد عشرات من البسطاء والباحثين عن العشق، لكن المعلومات التي وصلت إلى السلطات  الأمنية في شرطة الجنوبية قادت في نهاية الأمر إلى وضع حد لأكاذيب النصاب يعقوب  ليتم إسقاطه البارحة الأولى في عمليه دهم مباغتة لم يملك إزاءها غير الاعتراف  بامتهانه الدجل والسحر، وإشاعة الأوهام وسط الناس بغرض التربح الحرام. وعزز الشبهات  ضد يعقوب الأفريقي وجود عشرات من الأدوات والخزعبلات والمساحيق والسوائل الغريبة في  منزله. وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد أن الأفريقي النصاب  رهن التحرى والتحقيق لمعرفة علاقته بجرائم احتيال ونصب حدثت في الفترة الأخيرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هزة جديدة بقوة تزيد على ثلاث درجات في حرة الشاقة



 
عاودت الهزات الأرضية نشاطها في حرة الشاقة بمنطقة المدينة المنورة يوم أمس الأحد،  بعد هدوء نسبي تلا هزة مطلع العام الجديد الجمعة الماضية والتي وصفت بأول هزة  تتجاوز قوتها حاجز الثلاث درجات منذ هدوء النشاط الزلزالي الذي شهدته المنطقة قبل  أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر مضت.

الهزة التي سجلتها محطات الرصد الزلزالي اليوم بلغت قوتها 3.6 درجات على مقياس  ريختر، وشعر بها سكان المناطق المجاورة للحرة. 

من جانبه أوضح رئيس مركز الزلزال والبراكين في هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية  المهندس هاني زهران  أن الهزة التي سجلت اليوم تعد ثاني هزة تتجاوز حاجز  الثلاث درجات من هدوء النشاط الزلزالي الذي شهدته المنطقة منتصف العام الماضي،  مشيراً إلى أن الوضع يعد طبيعياً ومطمئناً ولله الحمد.

وكشف زهران أن هناك 8 محطات للرصد الزلزالي بالمنطقة والهيئة تتابع الوضع بشكل  مستمر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*في ذكرى العدوان.. مواليد مشوهة لغزة المسرطنة* 



كشفت مؤسسة حقوقية فلسطينية عن ظواهر صحيَّة خطيرة وغير طبيعية، بدأت تبرز في قطاع  غزة بعد عام من الحرب الإسرائيلية عليه، في مقدمتها ارتفاع عدد المواليد  المشوَّهين، وزيادة معدلات الإجهاض المبكر، وازدياد الإصابة بالأمراض السرطانية.  

وفي تقرير حمل عنوان "ورقة موقف"  أكدت مؤسسة "الضمير" لحقوق الإنسان أن "الوضع الصحي والبيئي في  غـزة خطير للغاية؛ بسبب استخدام الجيش الإسرائيلي أسلحة محتوية على مواد سامة ومشعة  في عدوانه على القطاع".

وشددت على وجود أبعاد وتداعيات بيئية وصحية آنية  ومستقبلية خطيرة وراء استخدام الجيش الإسرائيلي لهذه المواد السامة، قائلة إنه  "بسبب تلك الآثار ما زالت صحة مليون ونصف مليون فلسطيني في غزة معرضة للتأثر في أي  لحظة، إضافة لتلوث جميع مكونات البيئة الأساسية من مياه وتربة وهواء، والتي تعاني  من تدهور خطير أصلا جراء بقاء هذه المواد في تربة وهواء القطاع واستنشاق المواطنين  لها بشكل يومي".


حسبي الله على كل من تواطىء مع اليهود في اجرامهم بقول أو فعل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*متهم بالإمارات يقتل شخصين خلال ساعات.. أحدهما بالمحكمة* 



ذكرت تقارير إخبارية إماراتية، الأحد 20-12-2009، أن متهماً انقض على خصمه في محكمة  وسدد له طعنات عدة فارق على إثرها الحياة. وبعد القبض عليه تبين أنه مطلوب على ذمة  قضية أخرى، إذ كان قد نفذ جريمة قتل في صباح اليوم نفسه قبل أن يتوجه لحضور جلسة  المحاكمة.

وأوضحت التقارير أن المحكمة كانت تنظر قضية تعويض رفعها نيبالي ضد  عربي، إثر مشاجرة وقعت بينهما أحدث فيها المتهم عاهة مستديمة للمجني عليه، حيث أصاب  إحدى عينيه بعاهة تقدر بنسبة 45% وفقاً لتقرير الطب الشرعي.

وخلال الجلسة  أكد المتهم أنه كان يدافع عن نفسه، ولم يقصد إحداث أية عاهة للمجني عليه وطالب  بالتصالح مع المجني عليه، الذي أصرّ على طلبه التعويض والحصول على حقه القانوني،  لتقرر المحكمة تأجيل القضية لجلسة نهاية الشهر الجاري.

وبعد رفع الجلسة،  فوجئ الحضور بالمتهم يخرج سكيناً ويتوجه إلى المجني عليه الذي كان يجلس بين الحضور  ليسدد له طعنات عدة، وحاول المجني عليه الفرار وهو ينزف بغزارة إلى خارج القاعة إلا  أن المتهم تبعه ووجه له طعنات أخرى قبل أن يتمكن الحضور من السيطرة  عليه.

وتوفي الضحية في أحد المستشفيات متأثراً بجروحه.

وبعد أن  تسلمته الشرطة تبين أنه كان قد قتل شخصاً آخر قبل حضوره إلى المحكمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*خمس رجال كوريا الجنوبية لن يجدوا زوجات!* 


أظهرت دراسة كورية جنوبية أن من المرجّح أن يواجه 1 كل 5 رجال كوريين جنوبيين مشكلة  في إيجاد زوجة في العام 2014، كون الفارق في عدد الرجال والنساء في سن الزواج  سيسجّل معدلاً مرتفعاً خلال السنوات الخمس المقبلة.

وأفادت صحيفة "تشوسون  إلبو" الكورية الجنوية أن الدراسة حددت عمر الزواج المثالي لدى الذكور من 29 على  33، ولدى الإناث بين 26 و30 سنة.

وأشارت إلى وجود 1.98 مليون رجل في هذه  الفئة العمرية مقابل 1.91 مليون فتاة ضمن الفئة العمرية المثالية للزواج، أي أن  الرجال يزيدون النساء بـ 70000.
وتوقعت الدراسة أن تتسع هذه الفجوة لتصل إلى  381,300 حتى العام 2014.

وردّت الدراسة هذا الخلل في التوازن إلى التفضيل  التاريخي للصبيان من قبل العائلات الكورية الجنوبية.

وذكرت أن إجراء الأزواج  لفحوصات الكشف عن جنس المواليد، والإجهاضات المعتمدة على جنس المولود كانت "سراً  مفتوحا".

وتوقعت الدراسة التي أجراها معهد أبحاث النساء أن الزيادة  المتواصلة في عدد النساء اللواتي تتخطين سن الزواج "المثالي" تساهم في تأزم  الوضع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرنسي يقع في غرام « المجبسات»





اعتاد الناس على سماع أخبار عن "مهاويس" الفنانات والمغنيات  والجميلات لكن فرنسا شهدت مهووسا من نوع جديد يقع فى غرام السيدات "المجبسات"  اللاتى تعانين من كسور فى أرجلهن.
فقد تلقت الشرطة فى مدينة "روان" أكثر من 30  بلاغا من سيدات جبسن أرجلهن بعد تعرضهن لكسور مختلفة تفيد بقيام أحد الأشخاص  بزيارتهن فى منازلهن مدعيا أنه صحفي فى قناة" تى إف1" الفرنسية الخاصة.
وكشفت  مجلة "لوبوان" الفرنسية عن أن السيدات اللائى زارهن هذا الشخص الغريب كان يتغزل فى  أرجلهن وهى محاطة بالجبس بصرف النظر عما إذا كانت السيدة المجبسة تتمتع بالجمال أو  الشباب أم لا.
وذكرت مصادر شرطة "روان" انه تم إلقاء القبض على مهووس المجبسات  (31 عاما) بعد أن انتظرته إحدى الدوريات أمام أحد مستشفيات العظام بعد أن اعتاد  انتظار المجبسات لدى خروجهن من المستشفيات للتعرف على عناوين منازلهن.ونفت نفس  المصادر أن يكون مهووس المجبسات الذى لم يكشف عن هويته قد حاول الاعتداء البدني أو  الجنسي على أى من السيدات اللاتى زارهن بشخصيته المزورة. ومن المقرر أن يمثل مهووس  المجبسات فى نهاية الشهر الحالى أمام محكمة جنح روان بتهمة انتهاك الحياة الخاصة  وانتحال شخصية صحفي وانتهاك حرمة المنازل.

 :deh:  ههههههه بمووت من هالخبر مووقاادره 
 :laugh: يعني عن جد انسان غررريب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن سنة لجزار قطع أذن سائق بسبب الإزعاج


قضت محكمة جنايات محلية في القاهرة بمعاقبة جزار بالحبس سنة بعد  إدانته بعض سائق "توك توك" في أذنه وأحدث بها عاهة مستديمة أثناء مشاجرة بينهما  بسبب الإزعاج. كان الجزار قد طلب من سائق التوك توك خفض صوت الكاسيت فرفض ونشبت  بينهما مشادة كلامية تطورت إلى مشاجرة وتماسكا فقام الجزار بعض أذن السائق مما تسبب  في عاهة مستديمة عبارة عن فقد جزء من الأذن.
وذكرت صحيفة مصرية امس  انه تم إلقاء القبض على المتهم واعترف أمام النيابة وقرر أن السائق كان يحاول ضربه  بقطعة حجر ولم يجد وسيلة للدفاع عن نفسه سوى العض. وعلقت الصحيفة على الحكم قائلة  إن المحكمة استخدمت الرأفة مع المتهم نظرا لعلاقة الجيرة مع المجني عليه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و ...  استنفار مصري على حدود غزة، وحماس تدعو للتظاهر ضد  الجدار


افاد شهود عيان ان استنفارا أمنيا تشهده الحدود المصرية مع قطاع غزة بعد دعوة حركة  المقاومة الاسلامية "حماس" للتظاهر اليوم الاثنين قبالة معبر رفح احتجاجا على بناء  الجدار المصري الفولاذي لمنع التهريب عبر الانفاق.

وذكر الشهود ان عمال  البناء يواصلون نشاطهم بعدما تعرضوا لاطلاق نار من الجانب الفلسطيني لثلاث مرات على  مدار ثلاثة ايام متوالية، في حين نشرت قوات الامن المصرية عددا كبيرا من العناصر  على اسطح المباني السكنية تحسبا لاي طارئ واعلنت حالة التاهب القصوى.

ويمتد  الجدار على طول الحدود البالغ 10 كلم.

من جهة اخرى، التقى رئيس المخابرات  المصرية عمر سليمان الاحد، رئيس الكيان الاسرائيلي شيمون بيريز ورئيس وزراء  الاحتلال بنيامين نتنياهو ووزير الحرب ايهود باراك.

وتركزت المحادثات على  عملية تبادل الجندي الاسرائيلي الاسير لدى حركة حماس جلعاد شاليط بمعتقلين  فلسطينيين في سجون الاحتلال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لاريجاني يجتمع بمبارك ويصف محادثاته بالبناءة  والجيدة للغاية


التقى رئيس البرلمان الايراني علي لاريجاني الاحد الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك في  العاصمة المصرية القاهرة. 

وصرح لاريجاني للصحفيين بعد اجتماع استغرق ساعتين  بحضور رئيس البرلمان المصري احمد فتحي سرور ان "المحادثات كانت بناءة" واصفا اللقاء  بانه كان "جيدا للغاية".

واوضح ان المحادثات تناولت عددا من القضايا  المتعلقة بالعلاقات الثنائية وبالمسائل الاقليمية والدولية".

وردا على سؤال  حول مستوى العلاقات المصرية-الايرانية في الوقت الراهن, قال لاريجاني ان "نظرة  البلدين الى العلاقات المتبادلة نظرة ايجابية وتعد هذه النظرة مفتاحا رئيسيا لتطور  العلاقات ودعمها بين البلدين".

وردا على سؤال حول وقوف ايران الى جانب حركات  المقاومة، أكد لاريجاني ان ايران تساند حركة حماس وحزب الله لان الحركتين "وقفتا في  وجه الكيان الصهيوني".

وحول المصالحة الفلسطينية شدد لاريجاني على أن طهران  "تشجع وتؤيد الجهود المصرية من اجل مصالحة فلسطينية".

وسئل لاريجاني عن  المشكلة القائمة بين بغداد وطهران بسبب قضايا حدودية في الجنوب, فقال ان "هذه  القصية اخذت بعدا اكبر من حجمها وقد تم احتوائها ".

وحول موقف ايران من  الحرب في اليمن قال رئيس مجلس الشورى الاسلامي ان "المشكلة في اليمن تتعلق بتدخل  الاخوة السعوديين وايران لا ترى ان هناك اي مصلحة في استمرار القتال".

وكان  لاريجاني وعقب وصوله القاهرة الاحد قال انه يمتلك أرضية قوية لبحث دعم العلاقات  الإيرانية المصرية. 

وأشار لاريجاني في تصريح للصحفيين إن زيارته مهمة نظرا  لان مصر من الدول المؤثرة في المنطقة. 

وأضاف بان زيارته تشکل فرصة مواتية  لبحث العلاقات والقضايا المتعلقة بين طهران والقاهرة. 

وردا على سؤال حول ما  الذي يمکن أن يقدمه البرلمان الإيراني لدعم العلاقات بين طهران والقاهرة، أکد  لاريجاني أن مجلس الشورى له مکانة مرموقة ومؤثرة في إيران وله صلاحيات کثيرة لبحث  کل القضايا خاصة الإسلامية، ومن هذا المنطلق فإن هناك أرضية قوية تساعد على بحث  القضايا المتعلقة بالعلاقات بين البلدين والعمل على دعمها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

متكي يبدأ زيارة للبنان للقاء الرؤساء الثلاثة  والامين العام لحزب الله


وصل الى العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت مساء الأحد، وزير الخارجية الايراني منوتشهر متكي  في مستهل زيارة للبنان تستغرق يومين،يلتقي خلالها كبار المسؤولين اللبنانيين.  

ويبحث متكي خلال الزيارة الاوضاع في لبنان وآخر التطورات في منطقة الشرق  الاوسط. 

ومن المقرر أن يلتقي متكي كلا من الرئيس اللبناني ميشال سليمان  ورئيس البرلمان نبيه بري ورئيس الحكومة سعد الحريري والامين العام لحزب الله السيد  حسن نصر الله.

وذكرت "الوكالة الوطنية للاعلام" ان متكي سيعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا  في الثالثة والنصف من بعد ظهر الاثنين في فندق الكورال بيتش يتحدث خلاله عن نتائج  زيارته واللقاءات التي سيعقدها مع المسؤولين اللبنانيين. 

كما يشرف متكي على  وضع الحجر الاساس للمبنى الجديد للسفارة الايرانية في بيروت. 

من جهة اخرى،  انهى رئيس الحكومة اللبنانية سعد الحريري زيارته لسوريا، ووصف الزيارة بالممتازة  والناجحة. 

وقال الحريري خلال مؤتمر صحافي عقده في السفارة اللبنانية بدمشق،  ان بلاده تريد علاقات مميزة مع سوريا قائمة على الصدق والصراحة والمصالح المشتركة،  مؤكدا سعي البلدين الى بناء مستقبل افضل للشعبين في كل المجالات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العراق وايران يؤكدان معالجة موضوع بئر فكة بعيدا عن  تدخل الاجانب


أكد وزير الخارجية الايراني منوتشهر متكي ونظيره العراقي هوشيار زيباري على مواصلة  المشاورات بشان بئر فكة النفطي بعيدا عن الضجة التي تثيرها ايادي الاجانب.  

وفي اتصال هاتفي الاحد بحث متكي مع زيباري الوضع الاخير في "فكة" وتذليل  العقبات من خلال تشكيل لجنة فنية لتنفيذ ما يتفق عليه الجانبان الايراني والعراقي.  

كما اكد الوزيران ان تعزيز العلاقات الثنائية يصب في مصلحة البلدين  والمنطقة واستقرارها. 

وكان المتحدث باسم الخارجية الايرانية رامين مهمان  برست، نفى في وقت سابق السبت ضمن حديث خاص لقناة العالم الاخبارية، دخول قوات بلاده  الاراضي العراقية، وقال: ان القضية التي اثيرت بشان حقل فكة النفطي قد تكون بسبب  سوء الفهم حول اشارات الحدود.

واشار الى ان طهران وبغداد يبحثان المسائل  الحدودية بالطرق الدبلوماسية، وعلى اساس اتفاقية الجزائر لعام 1975، مؤكدا ان  الاتفاقية واضحة في مثل هذه المواضيع. 

واعلن ان طهران مستعدة لعقد جلسات  خاصة باللجنة المشتركة حول الحدود، وانها تنتظر رد الجانب العراقي.

وقال  مهمان برست ان الاخبار التي تناقلتها بعض وسائل الاعلام حول حقل فكة النفطي لا اساس  لها من الصحة، وانها ترمي الى التاثير على العلاقات بين البلدين.

واشار الى  ان الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية والعراق تربطهما مع بعضهما علاقات صداقة جيدة  للغاية، مؤكدا ان المستفيدين من تخريب علاقات الصداقة بين ايران والعراق هم الذين  يطلقون هذه الالاعيب الاعلامية ويستخدمون تعابير كهذه والفاظ تؤدي الى زرع الخلاف  بين البلدين. 

وقال: "ان مسؤولين من البلدين الجارين والصديقين ايران  والعراق يتبادلون الزيارات بشكل منتظم ويجرون مشاورات حول قضايا متعددة، كما ان  المسائل الفنية يجري بحثها من قبل المسؤولين ذوي العلاقة في البلدين وهذا امر طبيعي  تماما". 

هذا وكانت وسائل الاعلام الغربية قد اثارت بشكل واسع مسالة قيام  قوات ايرانية بالسيطرة على بئر نفطي على الحدود العراقية الايراني.

واكد  مهمان برست استعداد بلاده لعقد جلسات خاصة باللجنة المشتركة حول الحدود، وانها  تنتظر رد الجانب العراقي.

وأشار حرس الحدود الايراني الى ان لجان الحدود  المشتركة ستعقد اجتماعا لتدرس بدقة مسائل الحدود المختلف عليها بين البلدين، مشددا  على علاقة حسن الجوار التي تجمع ايران والعراق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده لاحقا بما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موجة برد وأمطار رعدية ابتداء من يوم الثلاثاء القادم


تشير التقارير الصادرة عن الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة عن فرصة تكون سحب  رعدية ممطرة ابتداء من يوم الثلاثاء القادم وحتى يوم الخميس القادم , حيث يتوقع  هطول أمطار رعدية تسبق بنشاط في الرياح السطحية تصل سرعتها إلى /50 / كيلو متر في  الساعة . 

يليها تكون الضباب ومن ثم انخفاض ملموس في درجات الحرارة على  مناطق شمال المملكة ومن ثم حفر الباطن , والقصيم , وحائل , والمدينة المنورة ,  وتمتد إلى الأجزاء الشمالية لمنطقة مكة المكرمة , في حين تظهر السحب على محافظة جده  على فترات وفي حالة توقع هطول إمطار عليها سيتم إصدار التحذيرات اللازمة من قبل  الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة . والمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني تهيب  بالجميع اخذ الحيطة والحذر والابتعاد عن الأماكن الخطرة والتقيد بتعليماته  وارشاداته بمثل هذه الحالات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*وفاة أمير قطر السابق في جنيف*




*ذكرت وكالات أن أمير قطر السابق الشيخ خليفة بن حمد توفي صباح يوم السبت  الموافق 19/12/2009م بجنيف 
*
*وان الوفاة السريرية كانت في يوم الأحتفالات باليوم الوطني القطري ولكن  تقرر عدم الأعلان عنها لحين الأنتهاء من المناسبة.* 

*يذكر أن ان إبنه الأمير حمد بن خليفة (الأمير الحالي لقطر) قد أنقلب على  والده في الحكم وقام بعزله , حيث غادر الشيخ خليفة الى السعودية التي مكث فيها قبل  أن يسافر للخارج للعلاج.*

----------


## ابو طارق

:noworry:  الله يعطيكم على قد نيتكم انتو قاعدين هنا تجمعو تبرعات لضحايا جده ولمسؤولين هناك


مع بعض السلفيين المتشددين قاعدين يقفلو مساجد الشيعه وحسينياتها وشانين حمله ضد مذهبنا


والمنتسبين له .. موبعيده ولا استغرب لو رجعوكم بتبرعاتكم خائبين منكسرين ..


أو انهم يستلموها وبعدين يحرقوها .. 

 
*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*اخبار  اليوم اكثرها  مفجعة * 

*الله يستر  يارب* 

*وساعلق على بعض الاخبار * 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> متكي يبدأ زيارة للبنان للقاء الرؤساء الثلاثة والامين العام لحزب الله
> 
>  
> وصل الى العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت مساء الأحد، وزير الخارجية الايراني منوتشهر متكي في مستهل زيارة للبنان تستغرق يومين،يلتقي خلالها كبار المسؤولين اللبنانيين.  
> ويبحث متكي خلال الزيارة الاوضاع في لبنان وآخر التطورات في منطقة الشرق الاوسط.  
> ومن المقرر أن يلتقي متكي كلا من الرئيس اللبناني ميشال سليمان ورئيس البرلمان نبيه بري ورئيس الحكومة سعد الحريري والامين العام لحزب الله السيد حسن نصر الله. 
> وذكرت "الوكالة الوطنية للاعلام" ان متكي سيعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا في الثالثة والنصف من بعد ظهر الاثنين في فندق الكورال بيتش يتحدث خلاله عن نتائج زيارته واللقاءات التي سيعقدها مع المسؤولين اللبنانيين.  
> كما يشرف متكي على وضع الحجر الاساس للمبنى الجديد للسفارة الايرانية في بيروت.  
> من جهة اخرى، انهى رئيس الحكومة اللبنانية سعد الحريري زيارته لسوريا، ووصف الزيارة بالممتازة والناجحة.  
> وقال الحريري خلال مؤتمر صحافي عقده في السفارة اللبنانية بدمشق، ان بلاده تريد علاقات مميزة مع سوريا قائمة على الصدق والصراحة والمصالح المشتركة، مؤكدا سعي البلدين الى بناء مستقبل افضل للشعبين في كل المجالات.



 
*لقد وصل  الوزير  متكي  بالسلامة والحمدلله* 

*وقد قابل  سماحة الامين العام لحزب  الله* 

*السيد حسن نصرالله* 

*مساء امس  في وقت متأخر  من الليل*

*وايضا  زار ضريح  الشهيد  ((عماد مغنية  ))* 

*رضوان الله عليه*

*نتمنى له اقامة  حلوة في  ديارنا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو  يالغلا على   النشره اليوميه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

يعطيك العافيه عالتواجد المتألق والمميز

أعتز بهذا الحضور وأترقب تعليقاتك

ويارب يحفظ السيد من كل شر ويحميه

وينعم علينا وعليكم بالأمان وسائر المؤمنين

ولايحرمنا من هالطله ياارب

لك وافر الدعاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

تسلمي لي حبيبتي

ويسلم لي هالحضور

مشكوره عالمتابعه والتعليق

ما انحرم منهم أبدا

مووفقه مقضيه الحاجات بعون الله

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيييييك العافية غناتي.}}*


*ع النشرة الوااااااافية*

*موفقة .}}*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطله

----------

